# Mattia in sciopero cerebrale



## Tebina (12 Marzo 2013)

Cioè.
Ma è fuori proprio. Arriva a dei livelli di cretinaggine che davvero.


E' un periodo che rompe il cazzo con le mie piante.
Dice che c'è una camera totalmente invasa dalle orchidee e altre robacce verdi, tanto da non potere aprire la finestra.
Ovviamente non è vero mrgreen è lui che è visionario.
Diciamo che  c'è _qualche_ e sottolineo _qualche_ orchidea che ha bisogno di _lucissima_, quindi per forza devono stare appiccicate alla finestra e comunque si sta parlando di _una_  fottuta finestra in tutta la casa e che sarà mai, no?
_Invornito._
Poi è entrato nel mio bagno e gli è scoppiata la bomba atomica in testa.
Ammetto fosse in condizione pietose ma solo perchè la vasca  era totalmente invasa dalle mie orchidee che stavo bagnando  poi i gatti avevano fatto cadere la mia terra per la faccia che si è spatasciata tutta sulle piastrelle e ancora poi in effetti anche un bagno schiuma rosa che colava dalla vasca un pò come vomito di ubriaco e...
Ok. 
Il bagno era un campo di battaglia ma mica sarebbe stato così per mesi.
Dovevo bagnare le orchidee cavolo, stavano morendo di sete le poverine, comunque avrei pulito.
Mica lascio un bagno così.













:fischio:









Ero in cucina che mi stavo facendo la tisanuccia al finocchio prima di andare a dormire, lui va in camera con la sua gattaccia preferita in braccio tutto pucci pucci e:

AAARRRRGGGHHH! *TEBE!*

-Siiii????- flapflap
-MA COME CAZZO STAI! MA CHE è STA ROBA! AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!! SI MUOVE! VIENI SUBITO IN CAMERETTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!-
Si muove? In cameretta? Che cazzo potrà mai muoversi in cameretta? Ho le orchidee infestate? (si, ma solo quando le guardo io)
Ridevo già. Io. L'incauta. Ho fatto un errore imperdonabile. Avrei dovuto capire che.
-Cosa si muove?- ho chiesto entrando in cameretta. Poi ho spalancato gli occhi. Ho cominciato a sudare. Goccioloni.
-No no no Mattia...appoggiala piano...piano...-
-APPOGGIO STO CAZZO PORCA TROIA! MA CHE è STA PIANTA DI MERDA! MI è SALTATA ADDOSSO! MA DOVE CAZZO CE L'AVEVI! ATTACCATA AL SOFFITTO? MA COS'è LA PIANTA CITA? HAI ROTTO IL CAZZO ADESSO! CERCATI UNA CASA PER TE E LE TUE PIANTE DI MERDA! IO VOGLIO POTER APRIRE LA FINESTRA! SI PROPRIO QUELLA FINESTRA! E' ANCHE CASA MIA! E DEI GATTI! E TU MONOPOLIZZI TUTTO!-
-Mattia..è una stanza. Non abbiamo piante in giro per casa e comunque molla la Vanda...-
-IO LA STROZZO QUESTA VANDA DI MERDA! CHE NOME DI MERDA HA? E ORA VADO A VEDERE IL TUO BAGNO!-
-Mi fai le ispezioni? Dai dacci un taglio e dammi la Vanda su..-
-MA DOVE CAZZO ERA STA VANDA?-
-Agganciata alla finestra. Se tu vuoi aprire a tutti i costi una finestra con...-
Mi ha praticamente buttato la Vanda addosso.
Io con un tuffo degno di Buffon in porta mi sono lanciata di fianco e ho preso al volo l'orchidea Vanda (un orchidea che deve essere appesa, totalmente epifita)che mi ha subito abbracciata sussurrandomi -Quello è una merda.-
-AAAAARRRRGHHHHHHHHH!!!! ANCORA ORCHIDEEEEEEEEEEE!!! VOGLIO FARMI UN BAGNO E NON POSSO!-
-Ma Mattia, tu ti fai solo docce...-
-NO! VOGLIO FARMI UN BAGNO! ADESSO!-
-Non si può. Le orchidee devono scolare ma poi è mezzanotte, fai il bagno adesso? non stavamo andando a dormire?-
Mi ha fulminata con lo sguardo. Fatto boccuccia imbronciata, mi è passato di fianco con sdegno. Andato in camera da letto. Preso il cuscino. Una coperta. E seguito dai gatti paggetti è andato a dormire sul divano.
Oggi mi ha detto che finchè il mio bagno non è in super ordine e la finestra della camera delle piante non è libera lui non dorme con me.



Per me è in menopausa.
Ma al di là di questo.
Alle quattro stanotte mi sono svegliata.
E sono andata a dormire sul divano con lui.



Non ha funzionato cazzo.
Mi tocca fare Cenerentola seriamente e tentare di liberare almeno un vetro della finestra.

Che palle sti napulè quando si impuntano.
Sto qui è capace di dormirci mesi sul divano.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2013)

compromesso:

un pannello della finestra libero
il bagno te lo tieni come caspita ti parte a parte
la vasca, sempre disponibile a meno di
un avviso la mattina quando ti serve per le piante

?


----------



## Innominata (12 Marzo 2013)

Io dico che le piante devono avere la loro vita e i loro diritti di coinquiline. Tutti hanno bisogno dei propri spazi! Comunque il divano e' un'istituzione nefasta per ogni coppia, io lo ridefinirei sistemandoci su le orchidee con un bel grandfoulard cerato sotto, tre faretti da dive della ribalta sopra, così almeno liberi quelle benedette finestre...


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ce la faccio...quando racconti di Mattia muoio dalle risate! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

A prescindere che Lui ha sempre ragione....vuoi anche un po' di "erba gatta" per i tuoi mici?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus;bt7687 ha detto:
			
		

> A prescindere che Lui ha sempre ragione....vuoi anche un po' di "erba gatta" per i tuoi mici?


guarda che non ha mai avuto bisogno della tua difesa.
So bene il tuo debole per lui.
Ti ricordi quella sera al ristornate che tu hai intimato a tutti i commensali di non dirmi una cosa che aveva fatto?
Ero fuori a fumare e sapevi che l'avrei mostrizzato.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Innominata;bt7676 ha detto:
			
		

> Io dico che le piante devono avere la loro vita e i loro diritti di coinquiline. Tutti hanno bisogno dei propri spazi! Comunque il divano e' un'istituzione nefasta per ogni coppia, io lo ridefinirei sistemandoci su le orchidee con un bel grandfoulard cerato sotto, tre faretti da dive della ribalta sopra, così almeno liberi quelle benedette finestre...


Anche stanotte ha dormito sul divano.
Ho sterilizzato il mio bagno ma sulle piante non cedo.
Alcune le ho spostate ma che si fotta.
Abbiamo mille finestre in casa, una è mia.
Vuole dormire sul divano?
Si accomodi.

Vediamo stasera.

Io dico che cede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7690 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche stanotte ha dormito sul divano.
> Ho sterilizzato il mio bagno ma sulle piante non cedo.
> Alcune le ho spostate ma che si fotta.
> Abbiamo mille finestre in casa, una è mia.
> ...


quando arriva a casa... fagli trovare le orchi che guardano la tv sul divano:mrgreen: e digli che era necessario perchè davano un documentario sulle epifite:mrgreen: ... vedrai che si rassegna subito alla finestra.


----------

